#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-31
<oix> plop
<ANIS> salam
<oix> salam ANIS
<ANIS> ça va :)
<locodir-riki> ahla bi cha3b
<locodir-riki> as i know tunisians
<locodir-riki> :p
<nizarus> salam locodir-riki
<Neo31> bsr locodir-riki nizarus
<Ounis> salem
<Neo31> bsr Ounis
<locodir-riki> ahla
<locodir-riki> yoth horli 7arikit i chanel
<locodir-riki> :p
<Ounis> yep
<locodir-riki> bahi barcha kinchouf linux guys from tn
<Neo31> :)
<nizarus> locodir-riki, we are here since 2008 ;)
<Neo31> where are you from locodir-riki?
<locodir-riki> regueb
<nizarus> salam Neo31 et Ounis
<locodir-riki> regueb Neo31
<locodir-riki> and you ?
<Neo31> tunisien !!
<locodir-riki> oui
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> i though you are from another country
<Neo31> :p
<locodir-riki> nn
<Neo31> well welcome home then ;)
<locodir-riki> tunsien pur
<Neo31> je pe parler anglais ?
<locodir-riki> that depends
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> mouch lezma :p
<locodir-riki> :p
<locodir-riki> even frech lol
<locodir-riki> *french
<locodir-riki> ok
<Neo31> nizarus: koi 2 9 ?
<Ounis> a propos du local ya du nouveau ?
<locodir-riki> birjolia ya3tikoum sa7a min 2008 w 11 personnes :p
<Ounis> 11 ???
<locodir-riki> 11 except me lol
<Neo31> lol
<nizarus> locodir-riki, pas uniquement 11 il y a eu des haut des bas
<locodir-riki> as i see
<locodir-riki> je ne vois q 11 au droit de l'ecran
<locodir-riki> webchat btw
<Ounis> pas tous les membres sont sur le channel
<Ounis> et ne compte pas les bots
<Neo31> y a le ChanServ + 3 bots
<locodir-riki> ah
<locodir-riki> ubuntu
<Neo31> donc on est 9 inclu locodir-riki
<locodir-riki> ok :)
<locodir-riki> so what are your goals
<locodir-riki> ?
<locodir-riki> only ubnutication?
<locodir-riki> or more than
<Neo31> a3mal talla 3al wiki locodir-riki
<Neo31> www.ubuntu-tn.org
<locodir-riki> maybe the unix way
<locodir-riki> :p
<Neo31> il faut faire la difference entre Unix et Linux locodir-riki
<Neo31> Ubuntu c pas Unix
<locodir-riki> we
<locodir-riki> je sais
<Ounis> et Linux de GNU/Linux
<locodir-riki> it is unix like
<locodir-riki> ubuntu pas de gnu linux
<locodir-riki> even gnu doesn't say that
<Neo31> ??
<nizarus> locodir-riki, spreading ubuntu and FOSS in tunisia
<locodir-riki> Neo31 ubuntu mouchou gnu car il ya non free software
<Neo31> explique "ubuntu pas de gnu linux"
<Neo31> !!!
<locodir-riki> Gnu has like goals to be completly free
<Neo31> oui je c
<locodir-riki> but ubntu have some non free software
<Neo31> mais y a aussi GoUbuntu
<Neo31> y a plusieurs distros d'ubuntu
<Neo31> pour les pure free software ils ont le GoUbuntu
<Neo31> ;)
<locodir-riki> oui ce sont les fils lol
<Neo31> non, c une distro officiellement reconnue par canonical si je me trompe pas
<locodir-riki> honestly i havn't heard about goubuntu
<Ounis> neither did I
<locodir-riki> ok chkoun minkoum ya3ref python?
<Ounis> i do a little
<Ounis> just the hello worlds
<locodir-riki> :p
<Neo31> euh
<locodir-riki> in tunisia when usnig python is like speaking chineese in an brazil
<Neo31> je doit m'assurer de cette info je pense
<locodir-riki> perl roks here
<Ounis> la ou je bosse on a une équipe qui ecrit ses test suites uniquement en python
<locodir-riki> vraiment ? ou xactement?
<Ounis> et nous on ecrit certains scripts de backend de l'appli en perl
<locodir-riki> Ounis où bosse tu?
<Ounis> STMicroelectronics
<locodir-riki> ah bon
<locodir-riki> ill google it lol
<Neo31> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobuntu
<locodir-riki> thx
<Neo31> "The project has merged back to mainline Ubuntu, so there is no need for a separate distribution" c pk vous ne trouvez rien sur google :p
<locodir-riki> :)
<locodir-riki> tawa thama support mil fari3 il oum?
<locodir-riki> w comment les locos sont choisis?
<Neo31> tu ve dire approvees?
<locodir-riki> yes
<Neo31> let's say on est ds un pay ou il y a pas encore une loco
<Neo31> on rassemble une communaute ubuntu
<locodir-riki> ok nifhim fik :)
<locodir-riki> fadit mil 7aki m3a etrnagés
<Neo31> on annonce au loco board qu'on a une equipe pour que ca soit mit sur la page des loco team
<Neo31> comme une loco non approve au debut
<Neo31> puis il y a tt une procedure pour passer en equipe approvee
<locodir-riki> ok and to any limit liberty est garantie?
<Neo31> tu pe trouver les details des ces procedures si tu google "ubuntu loco teams"
<Neo31> ?
<locodir-riki> liberty of software + ideas
<Neo31> i don't get it
<locodir-riki> is there anyliberty of software and ideas in the same time?
<locodir-riki> is it really a real picture of ubuntu?
<locodir-riki> or c un simple mask
<locodir-riki> ?
<Neo31> c pas un mask, c une communaute
<Neo31> c la communaute des utilisateurs d'Ubuntu en Tunisie
<locodir-riki> ok bonne réponse :p
<locodir-riki> si c basé sur freedom it would be a briliant idea
<Neo31> lool, tu me fait sentir que je passe un test ou exam
<Neo31> :p
<locodir-riki> :)
<Neo31> biensur la liberte 3arssa men 3ross les communaute du libre
<Neo31> voir el 3arssa el 2assessia
<locodir-riki> bahi barcha hetha liklam lin7ibou nasm3ouh
<Neo31> des communautes
<Neo31> dsl chwi un pe sature la :p
<locodir-riki> ken zidna chawaya rana 3malna 7novnix
<locodir-riki> loool
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> elotf ya rabi
<locodir-riki> :)
<Neo31> haya
<Neo31> je doit kitter
<locodir-riki> ok
<Neo31> je fait une pause puis 3andi godss 9raya testanna
<locodir-riki> we will talk onother time
<Neo31> inchalah nchoufouk une autre fois :)
<locodir-riki> Neo
<locodir-riki> wait
<locodir-riki> wait
<locodir-riki> ta9ra f ana 3am?
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> ?
<locodir-riki> ta9ra f ana 3am?
<Neo31> 1ere master
<locodir-riki> informatique bien sur
<Neo31> services et securite des reseaux
<locodir-riki> rabi m3ek we will meet later on :)
<Neo31> plus qq autres tites choses en parallele m3a el 9raya
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> t'as demander juste curioste ?
<Neo31> ou koi
<locodir-riki> oui
<Neo31> ok
<locodir-riki> juste curiosité
<Neo31> well see ya soon inchalah :)
<Neo31> bye
<locodir-riki> ok bye
<locodir-riki> if there is any one social i will be hapy to talk
<locodir-riki> :p
<Ounis> sinon locodir-riki tu fais quoi dans la vie ?
<locodir-riki> bac
<locodir-riki> actualy stupid bac
<Ounis> great rabbi ywaffa9
<locodir-riki> yep
<Ounis> stupid ??? is that a new section ?
<locodir-riki> hihihih
<locodir-riki> maybe when learning js from a najar it would be stupid man
<locodir-riki> we have many problems in the learning approach
<Ounis> who doesn't
<locodir-riki> Mr , be back soon machi nit3acha :)
<Ounis> ok
<Ounis> i may stay at the channel but in idle mode
<locodir-riki> back mr Ounis
<Ounis> i still here
<locodir-riki> chkoun iza3im here?
<locodir-riki> or bi3ibara o5ra ill admin
<Ounis> ping nizarus
<locodir-riki> ok and what about you?
<Ounis> just like you
<locodir-riki> good a like when it is p2p
<locodir-riki> *i
<locodir-riki> nizarus
<locodir-riki> chnowa li5alek tfakir fi ubnutu community in tn?
<locodir-riki> kifech jetik il fikra milawil?
<Ounis> je ne suis pas membre depuis le début de la communauté
<Ounis> j'ai juste adhéré
<locodir-riki> lol
<locodir-riki> ta3ref dima nlawij 3la communité 5atya il atim
<locodir-riki> they are ruining IT in tunisia
<nizarus> re
<locodir-riki> :)
<nizarus> locodir-riki, je suis pas à l'origine de ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> mais je suis parmi les premiers inscrits
<locodir-riki> a bon?
<locodir-riki> ah
<locodir-riki> mais tu es from tunisia
<nizarus> c'est un autre ami qui a crée la communauté début 2007
<nizarus> locodir-riki, oui je suis tunisien
<locodir-riki> il mouhim mouch de5la fiha atim li7kaya?
<Ounis> hhhh
<locodir-riki> rani NAKRIHUOM
<nizarus> atim ?
<locodir-riki> we
<nizarus> c'est quoi atim ?
<Ounis> je crois il veut dire ATI, c'est bien ça ?
<locodir-riki> nn
<locodir-riki> agence tuni internet et multimedia
<locodir-riki> http://www.atim.org.tn
<locodir-riki> c bon ma3neha atim out
<locodir-riki> very good
<locodir-riki> i love when tunsians are free :)
<locodir-riki> if it is really serious am happy to get involved
<nizarus> locodir-riki, nous sommes une communauté LIBRE qui utilise les logiciels LIBRES ;)
<locodir-riki> oui :)
<locodir-riki> aussi on developpe les logicielles libres :p
<nizarus> notre communauté ne comporte pas vraiment des dev
<Ounis> d'ailleurs cela me rappelle ya pas des opportunités de leviers ces temps ci pour le statut juridique de la communauté ?
<nizarus> mais j'espère que ça change
<locodir-riki> oui
<nizarus> Ounis, certainement mais là personne n'a la tête pour ça :/
<Ounis> alors il faut laisser le temps aux choses pour se faire ?
<Ounis> pour bien se faire je veut dire
<locodir-riki> mais pas toujours
<locodir-riki> oui
<locodir-riki> la touajil 3amala il ywm ila al 8ad
<locodir-riki> :p
<Ounis> nizarus: il ne faut pas jouer a celui qui crie le plus fort ?
<Ounis> sa peut fonctionner dans certains cas
<locodir-riki> il faut jouer a celui qui le merite
<locodir-riki> :p
<locodir-riki> nizarus ken inta za3im lihna?
<Ounis> nizarus est membre du MC
<locodir-riki> c quoi MC mr Ounis?
<Ounis> Management committee
<nizarus> locodir-riki, il n'y a pas des za3im ici
<nizarus> Ounis, non je fais plus partie du MC
<locodir-riki> good :)
<Ounis> ah bon !
<locodir-riki> dons il n y a pas des managers
<nizarus> ah oui :)
<nizarus> locodir-riki, nous avion une structure de management le MC
<nizarus> mais ces dernier temps il y a eu une baisse dans le régime
<locodir-riki> ah
<nizarus> actuellement nous disposant uniquement d'un LoCo contacte
<nizarus> depuis longtemps nous avons fait appel à candidatures pour prendre des responsabilités dans le MC mais nous n'avons pas eu de candidats :/
<locodir-riki> lool
<locodir-riki> win 3maltiha l'appel?
<locodir-riki> on net
<locodir-riki> ?
<locodir-riki> ou realworld?
<nizarus> mailing liste
 * Ounis have to go lots of stuff to do
 * locodir-riki got it
<Ounis> salam
<locodir-riki> salam
<locodir-riki> nizarus lazim ichabeb yifhimkoum
<nizarus> :)
<locodir-riki> vraiment je suis heurreux de voir quand meme des personnes interresés en linux en upperground car il y a plusieurs *nix guys in tnuisia but they are hidden
<nizarus> locodir-riki, ça aussi c'est un problème le manque de visibilité
<nizarus> chacun travaille dans son coin
<nizarus> nous on essaye de s'activer partout
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<locodir-riki> ok
<locodir-riki> oui il faut s'activer
<locodir-riki> et il faut etre independent de toute force exterieure
<locodir-riki> we j'ai vus cette adresse precedement mais elle est outdate
<locodir-riki> Tunis  Ubuntu SIB 2010 : du 23 au 27 Novembre Préparatifs Ubuntu ISET Charguia : Septembre 2010 Préparatifs
<locodir-riki> c'est passé mais pas indiqué
<nizarus> inscrit toi à notre ML pour suivre notre actualité et pourquoi pas participer
<locodir-riki> ok
<locodir-riki> makoum barka matchidounich fil 7abs?
<locodir-riki> rani na7ki barcha lol
<locodir-riki> and i believe in freedom
<locodir-riki> total freedom
<nizarus> locodir-riki, 3anna wa7ed akher ma yosketch zeda :p
<locodir-riki> hihihi
<locodir-riki> hani 3malt inscri fil ML
<locodir-riki> nchallah nchoufkoum 8odwa
<locodir-riki> tawa 8odwa nkamil nou5nig ba9yit il memebres IRC :p
<locodir-riki> bye
<ZEITOUNA> SALAM A TOUS
<nizarus> ahla ZEITOUNA
<ZEITOUNA> ahlin
<nizarus> quoi de 9 ?
<ZEITOUNA> عصان
<ZEITOUNA> عصيان مدني في القصرين
<nizarus> quand ?
<ZEITOUNA> a commance depuis aujourd'huit
<nizarus> ouvert ?
<ZEITOUNA> oui ....jai peur d'une chose...une guerre civile
<nizarus> c'est grave à ce point ?
<ZEITOUNA> je suis conscent de ce je dis
<ZEITOUNA> je suis conscient de ce que je dis
<nizarus> je pense qu'il faut être optimiste
<ZEITOUNA> devant  l'assassinat des enfants ...le frois ...la pauvrete.....les notions portent des reivagres differentes
<ZEITOUNA> rivages
<nizarus> assassinats d'enfants ? où ça ?
<zeitouna>  thala 13 ans kasserine bebe de 7 mois
<nizarus> quand ?
<zeitouna> vers les  10 a 13 janvier je crois
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-01
<bemawi> http://blog.fdn.fr/post/2011/01/28/Censure-de-l-internet-en-Égypte-%3A-une-humble-action-de-FDN
<bemawi> si certains de vous connaissent du monde la bas
<oix> plop
<megbraker> ahla b neo31
<Neo31> salut megbraker
<Neo31> megbraker: 3arrif bi nafsik
<megbraker> locouser-riki
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> mar7ba :)
<megbraker> :)
<megbraker> ya de nouveau?
<megbraker> hi ANIS
<ANIS> hi megbraker, hello boy :)
<ANIS> salam bemawi, darkwise, LinuxKiller[AWAY, megbraker, Neo31, Ounis et robertf
<megbraker> clear
<Neo31> salut ANIS
<megbraker> thamech projet 3atayir ?
<Neo31> megbraker: no news for me, +ou- chwi en mode offline, j'essaye de passer le exam elli koll marra ywa5rouhom :s j'en ai marre
<megbraker> 2 koi lexam?
<megbraker> chnia il matiere?
<Neo31> ti mizilna ma bdinech, suppose elyouma nibda n3addi ye5i haw zedou wa5rouhom encore qq jours
<Neo31> ANIS: news?
<megbraker> big problems come together , smaller problems come with big problems :p
<ANIS> ahla Neo31, wallahi barcha akhbar amma mé famma chay confirmer :/
<ANIS> Neo31 chnya hkéyét lycée jeune fille s7i7a??
<Neo31> je pense que oui, on switch sur un chan off topic ou pv si tu ve, mais en bref sma3t s7i7a mais g pas de sources credibles que je connai en presonne
<Neo31> enti sa va ? chnouwa jdidek
<ANIS> d'accord, éni ça va hmd.. hani chédid iddar w barra
<Neo31> ouki, chbikom battala fel 7okka ?
<ANIS> chbina chnouwa?
<Neo31> battala
<Neo31> battala youbattilou bitalaton
<Neo31> :p
<megbraker> battal²
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhh.. maw 3méyil l'institut ilkalba.. mich narij3ou le 8
<Neo31> hh
<megbraker> +oo
<Neo31> ti arj3ou tawa, au moin nal9aw chkoune ydefi3 3al 7okka ki nidew a7na n3adiw fel exams :p
<ANIS> looool
<ANIS> haw mé béwich, éni médhabiya 3la khater harrakda fi dar mouch hal
<Neo31> hayya on passe, men bekri wa7na off topic :p
<ANIS> brb.. nimchi nikhdim 3assés 15 min winji.. yizzina mil off topic :)
<Neo31> ti c bien ANIS, profite et fait un ti projet ;) ou apprend qq chose qu'on nous fait pas apprendre ds les fac de merde
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> megbraker: tu fait koi ds la vie?
<megbraker> bac
<Neo31> !!
<megbraker> hihihih
<Neo31> hh, je croyais ke tu travail deja et ke t'as terminer tes etudes :p
<megbraker> lol and am searching a good project to get involved
<Neo31> ma t9olich tu connai sarhan !
<megbraker> nn
<megbraker> c la premiere fois bech ne7ki m3a tunisians fil IT
<Neo31> hum, ok
<megbraker> Neo31 je crois inta security ta9ra?
<Neo31> t'as deja une bonne idee sur les logiciels libres
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> oui, g deja mentionner ma specialite avant
<megbraker> sa depend
<Neo31> si tu te rappel
<megbraker> oui
<megbraker> ech te9rou fi security?
<megbraker> we
<Neo31> network security
<Neo31> lool, rien de rien :p
<megbraker> kima chnowa?
<megbraker> wlan ?
<Neo31> na9raw wa7adna :p
<megbraker> xD
<Neo31> all kinds of networks
<megbraker> te9rou 3al intrusion?
<Neo31> gsm, 3g, 4g, gprs, edge, lan, wan, wlan, pan, protocols ....
<Neo31> tout
<Neo31> hum, fel master not yet
<Neo31> je ss encore en premiere semestre
<megbraker> ok sme3ti 3el weakness jdida fil wpa -PSK 2?
<Neo31> mais on a fait qq recherche en 3eme licence deja
<Neo31> elli hiia ?
<Neo31> brb
<megbraker> an authenticated person in a wpa - PSK 2 network could exploit a vulnerability by using the shared key and sniff packets unincrypted
<megbraker> and i think what does this mean
<Neo31> ti gudima hedhi :p
<megbraker> it was only 1 weak
<Neo31> le probleme de sniff unencrypted packets mouch jdide
<megbraker> nn avec wpa psk 2 it is jdidda
<megbraker> using the GTK key
<Neo31> 3andik lien pour lire d'avantage ?
<megbraker> group key
<Neo31> je ss pas sur
<megbraker> ok wait
<megbraker> http://www.darknet.org.uk/2010/07/wpa2-vulnerability-discovered-hole-196-a-flaw-in-gtk-group-temporal-key/
<Neo31> je me rappel ke g deja tester ce genre de choses avant mais je me rappel pas si c t du psk 1 ou 2 ou koi
<Neo31> g une grande fuite de memoire ds ma tete
<megbraker> ah c'etait 9dima de july
<megbraker> lol
<megbraker> what tools do you use for sniffing?
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> sry i had to go
<megbraker> nop
<megbraker> so what tools are you familiar with?
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> en tt K je me trompais
<Neo31> c pas de cette faille que je parlais, pas du wpa2
<Neo31> je travaillais sur le probleme d'authentification
<Neo31> mais avec cette faille c encore plus dangereux
<Neo31> j'utilisais aircrack-ng and kismet et du script shell ke g ecrit
<Neo31> pour automatiser les choses pour plus de rapiditee
<megbraker> c bon
<megbraker> bilehi madmik jbidti aircrack
<megbraker> il wpa i think lezmik te3mil sniff puis bruteforce or dict attack
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> lezmik el handshake
<Neo31> w ba3d ta3mal bruteforce wala dict attack en mode offline
<megbraker> ah
<Neo31> c tres rapide cote online
<megbraker> il mocuhkkla this could last bilion years
<Neo31> mais le probleme fel crack apres en mode offline
<Neo31> yepp
<Neo31> that's it
<Neo31> it depends anyway
<Neo31> famma plusieurs methodes
<megbraker> what is the fastest one
<megbraker> ?
<megbraker> as your experience
<Neo31> je me demande ce qui te pousse a faire de la recherche ds ce domaine?
<megbraker> car je veux cracker som pwds
<megbraker> LOL
<megbraker> i think when it is a long pwd it will be hell
<Neo31> je vois
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> tu pe cracker tes propres passwords de tes propres reseax
<megbraker> asme3 sa7ybi w kita3mel mac hjack
<megbraker> matfidich li7kya?
<Neo31> mais t'as pas le droit de cracker d'autre resos dont t'as pas le droit
<megbraker> mathalan nb : 00:15:12:3e:7e
<megbraker> we
<megbraker> if i hijack the mac adress of an already authenticated user couldn't i connect directly without authentication?
<Neo31> 3afssit el mac toslo7 fi 7keya o5ra
<Neo31> ba3d ma tibda deja 3andik la clee d'accees
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> impossible
<megbraker> ok
<Neo31> il te faut tjr t'authentifier
<Neo31> el mac toslo7 fi 7keya o5ra
<megbraker> wiilihia ? packet sinfing ?
<megbraker> *snifing
<Neo31> idk
<Neo31> tu fait du bon job, mais tu manke de sens d'orientation
<Neo31> je pense ke t pret a y aller loins si tu aura les moyens de faire
<megbraker> :p
<megbraker> the problem right now i don't have the apropriate time + platform
<Neo31> avoir ces connaissances c une responsabilite, tu pe les utiliser pour ameliorer les choses, securiser les reso, tester les reso, ameliorer les algorithme d'authentification...
<Neo31> comme tu pe les utiliser pour jouer ou attacker des resos
<Neo31> belief me you have more time than I do
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> je te conseil de te controler le jour ou tu aura les competances qui te permettent d'attacker des resos
<Neo31> pe etre ke tu trouve ca cool, mais tu doit etre responsable
<megbraker> yep
<Neo31> un ti conseil, passe un pe de temps a programmer en C++ et Java
<Neo31> si tu c pas programmer tu va pa y aller loin
<Neo31> c t juste une proposition de language, y en a d'autres languages biensur
<ANIS> re
<megbraker> neo31 def hello(): print 'Hello,world'
<megbraker> programming is in the house mriguil
<megbraker> :p
<megbraker> i think of learning C
<megbraker> and asm
<Neo31> t3adda direct c++
<Neo31> apres arja3 lel C
<megbraker> pkoi?
<Ounis> salem
<Neo31> asm c cool pour qq chose de bas nivo genre 7aja embarque wala cracks wala 3afsset ki hakka
<megbraker> ahla
<megbraker> Neo31 asm and kernels are freinds :p
<Neo31> 5ater c++ y3almik la syntaxe wel oriente objet et c plus facile que le c
<megbraker> shelcoding also is interesting
<Neo31> apres le jour ou tist7a9 7aja avec le C tu n'aura pas de probleme de passer en C
<Neo31> hhhh
<Neo31> yepp, shellcoding :p
<Neo31> t5awaf enti
<megbraker> bilehi fahimni
<megbraker> i cpp ashil mi c willa c ashil?
<Neo31> ca depan
<Neo31> el cpp fih un concepte de plus elli mouch mawjoud fel c
<Neo31> c l'Operiente Objet
<Neo31> et c important a apprendre
<megbraker> we
<megbraker> i heard of that cpp is ugly
<Neo31> en mm temps le c++ pe fonctionner comme le c
<Neo31> avec des fonctions simples et avec les pointeurs et references et ett
<megbraker> c bon
<megbraker> ta3ref
<Neo31> it's not ugly
<Neo31> it depends on your needs
<Neo31> ca facilite les choses
<Neo31> l'oriente objet
<Neo31> le c c cool pour la performance w 7ajet bas niveo
<megbraker> j dejas etudier loop avec python
<Neo31> bon, si tu apprend le c++ et l'orianter objet tu n'aura pas de probleme pour programmer en C
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> a toi de faire une recherche
<Neo31> moi je prefere programmer en c++ que en c dans les cas generales
<Neo31> et chaqu'un pe faire son choix
<megbraker> we
<megbraker> 3endikich good tuto about cpp?
<Neo31> le java je trouve encore plus cool (mais binetna ca te servira pas bcp ds tes buts si je les ai bien compri)
<Neo31> famma le site du zero je pense fih tuto behi
<Neo31> 3malt talla 3ala partie mennou avant
<Neo31> c t pas mal
<Neo31> il raconte tt
<Neo31> bon c un cours plutot que tuto
<megbraker> re
<megbraker> win nijim nal9eh il kours hetha?
<Neo31> siteduzero
<Neo31> tnajjam tal9ah ici
<Neo31> http://bit.ly/g00gl3it
<megbraker> ok merci w sory Neo31
<Neo31> np problemos
<megbraker> lol
<Neo31> t'as trouver ou pa ?
<megbraker> i already used it
<Neo31> ok good
<megbraker> since 5 months
<megbraker> but am always looking
<megbraker> mandrich wa9tech t9ous 3lia inet lol
<Neo31> you can download it
<megbraker> and i have a huge db of tutos
<Neo31> there is some link that shows all the course in only one page that you can save on your comp ;)
<megbraker> :p
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-03
<Goldenscorp> salut darkwise LinuxKiller[AWAY nizarus Ounis robertf
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm ?
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-04
<oix> plop
<Fanen> ^^  bjrr
<zeitouna> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-05
<ANIS> salem darkwise, khoubeib, LinuxKiller[AWAY, robertf, wissem
<wissem> salem ANIS :)
<ANIS> salut :)
<ANIS> ça va wissem
<wissem> la forme :)
<wissem> et toi?
<ANIS> ahla crack3r & Ounis :)
<ANIS> hmd :)
<Ounis> salem
<crack3r> salem all :)
<Fanen> bsr
<nizarus> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> ^^
<Fanen> nizarus, faut qu'on bouge de plus en plus dans  les futures jours   non?
<nizarus> Fanen, tout le temps ;) pourquoi uniquement les jours futurs :)
<Fanen> wé  nchallah je  ferai  mon mieux dans ma  région   de plus  en plus
<nizarus> Fanen, les cours ont repris chez vous
<Fanen> wé  petit à petit dès le dernier  jeudi
<Fanen> re BSR
#ubuntu-tn 2011-02-06
<TR0XAN> bonjour
<TR0XAN> salem
<TR0XAN> ya jmé3a
<TR0XAN> ya qq1?
<TR0XAN> darkwise ya zied
<TR0XAN> t'es là?
<oix> plop
<sabri> bonsoir a tous
<oix> salut sabri
<sabri> oix,
<sabri> sa va
<sabri> sa fait un bail
<oix> ouais, et pas ouais :p souvent quand je viens je ne trouve pas grand monde ... !
<oix> bonsoir nizarus :)
<Ounis> c'est vrai moi je reçoit des plop mais quand je ne suis pas sur mon PC
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> salut oix
<nizarus> salut Ounis
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<nizarus> quoi de 9 les amis
<oix> nizarus: diaspora dispose d'un Chat que j'adore !!! :D
<Ounis> on a une réunion Mozilla-tunisia right now
<nizarus> ah ça doit être nouveau ça oix :)
<oix> c'est assez neuf, mais le chat ne l'est pas !! c'est pour ça que j'adore
<oix> c'est de l'IRC !
<oix> et c'est sur freenode, du coup j'ai dévié ici !
<nizarus> i see il utilisent le même service que le webchat de freenode
<nizarus> le nombre d'invitation à aussi augmenté
<nizarus> j'ai 50 invitations :)
<oix> ça ne ne l'avais pas remarqué :)
<oix> c'est vrai !!
<nizarus> en bas à droite
<oix> oui j'ai vu ;)
<sabri> :p
<sabri> et pour ubuntu on est où
<nizarus> ici :)
<Ounis> :D
<Ounis> fair enough
<localhost> salut tlm
<localhost> :)
<Ounis> salem 127.0.0.1
<localhost> c wissem :p
<nizarus> :)
<localhost> j'ai un problème de username
<localhost> nizarus: prq pas on fait des cours live ici sur le channel ?
<localhost> histoire d'attiré un peu plus de personnes ?
<nizarus> localhost, nous avons déjà fait 2 ou 3 cours déjà
<wissem> et s'était quoi les sujets ?
<nizarus> drupal
<nizarus> LVM
<nizarus> etc...
<wissem> ah super ! mais j'ai raté :(
<wissem> tu te souviens de la date ? je vais aller chercher dans les logs ;)
<nizarus> il y a quelque liens ici : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Classroom
<nizarus> le reste est perdu car personne ne s'occupe de l'archivage :/
<wissem> :/
<wissem> je sais que c n'est pas le bon temps mais ça serait super si il y aura prochainement un autre classroom içi :)
<nizarus> wissem, tu veux proposer quelque chose ?
<wissem> programmation shell ou peut etre un petit tour dans le monde des VM :)
<oix> localhost est parti ?? wissem tu m'a fait pensé à un ami qui se connecte sur irssi en root ...
<oix> dites, vous pouvez m'expliquer une chose ?
<wissem> setait un probléme de config pour xchat :s
<wissem> oui ?
<oix> je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'engouement des gens aux VM !
<nizarus> oix, ils sont bien partique les VM
<wissem> pour moi? c tt simplement pr explorer
<nizarus> il faut que tu assiste à une présentation de notre ami MaWaLe pour comprendre leur bien faits
<wissem> ils sont bien pratiques les VM en fait :)
<oix> nizarus: j'en utilise, pour essayer des distros de temps en temps ... il y a Xen qui permet de simuler des réseaux sous différents OS, mais au-delà ... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je ne suis pas fan
<sabri> nizarus, vous connaissez bien service guards sur unix?
<oix> sincérement, avant j'utilisais des VM, puis j'ai créé une partition sur laquelle j'essaye les OS en dure quand je veux voir ce que ça donne, j'ai parfois des blems de Grub, mais ça se gère !
<nizarus> sabri, non :/
<nizarus> oix, il y a aussi beaucoup d'utilisation dans le monde pro
<oix> nizarus: je ne sais pas si un de ces 4 j'utiliserais le VM pour faire de l'audiovisuel (l'AV demande les pleines capacités matériels de la machine donc je ne pense pas que le VM soit adapté pour), mais par curiosité, je crois qu'un jour je ferais des recherches, et vous demanderais pour en apprendre plus sur les VM ;)
<nizarus> oix, essaye de capter MaWaLe c'est notre spécialiste en VM
<oix> ça marche ;)
<sabri> moi je pense qu'on doit capter chemess aussi
<sabri> :p
<sabri> cé notre spécialité en tous
<sabri> hhhhhhh
<sabri> bonne nuit a tous mes frere sur ubuntu-tn
<sabri> je vous aiment tous
<sabri> que dieu vous protegent
<sabri> slm alikom
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-30
<Maresca_> salemo 3alaykom
<k3nz0> Salut Maresca_
<Maresca_> cv ?
<k3nz0> Bien, merci
<k3nz0> Et toi ?
<Maresca_> ça marche :)
<Maresca_> c moi karim
<Maresca_> j'ai changé mon psudo
<Maresca_> :D
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<wissem> salem elacheche_anis  :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-31
<Soprano> Salam
<elacheche_anis> salam Soprano
<Soprano> Cava tous le Monde ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd, ça passe :)
<elacheche_anis> toi?
<Soprano> oui bien hamdoullah
<Soprano> j'ai resté 2h pour trouvé le channel
<Soprano> lol
<elacheche_anis> loool XD pourquoi!
<ALAYA> Salamo alikom
<ALAYA> ali2: t'est là ?
<ali2> oui*
<ali2> je suis ici
<ALAYA> la réunion pour linx est prévu qd ?
<ali2> le 5 fev
<ali2> https://www.facebook.com/events/306892296028579/
<ALAYA> j'ai qlques questions à propos de GPL host
<ALAYA> tu peut me répondre ?
<ali2> ?
<ali2> oui
<ALAYA> ok
<ALAYA> si j'ai bien compris la dernière fois on cherche des volontaires
<ALAYA> pour gpl host TN
<ALAYA> c'est vrai ça ?
<ali2> oui,
<ali2> pour la communuate de gplhost
<ALAYA> ça m'interesse
<ali2> pour dev du dtc
<ALAYA> dev ou administration ?
<ali2> et infogerance des serveur
<ali2> les deux
<ALAYA> ok
<ali2> on a les serveurs de lynx, les mirroires, les serveurs du hackerspace a administrer
<ali2> et le dev du dtc
<ALAYA> d'accord
<ALAYA> c'est un peu plus claire
<ali2> ok
<ALAYA> t'est tjs ds le hakerspace ?
<ali2> oui
<ALAYA> avant d'oublier
<ali2> oui
<ALAYA> tu sera avec nous dans l'action de ce jeudi ?
<ali2> ech famma?
<ali2> pour lycee
<ALAYA> oui
<ali2> bien sur
<ALAYA> si tu veux je vais te récupérer le matin de Tunis
<ali2> ta3mil mziya
<ALAYA> tu connai la banque centrale ?
<ali2> oui
<ali2> med 5
<ali2> ?
<ALAYA> oui
<ali2> oui
<ALAYA> derrière la banque centrale il y a la poste
<ali2> oui
<ALAYA> généralement j'arrive vers 7h50 ou 8h30
<ALAYA> ça dépond de la circulation
<ali2> ok
<ALAYA> ali2: combien de metre tu a besoin pour le cablage ?
<ali2> 20metre
<ALAYA> haha
<ali2> 3 boites
<ali2> si non 10 metre
<ALAYA> je me rappelle de 15m !
<ali2> et 2 boite
<ali2> ca depond ou on va placer les boites
<ALAYA> emm
<ali2> 1 ou 2 dans la salle du hs
<ali2> si une seule puis des switch
<ali2> 15 c'est largement suffisant
<ALAYA> on peut prendre un simple switch à 15DT !
<ali2> ok
<ALAYA> et supprimer les boites dans ce cas
<ALAYA> je re
<ali2> une seule boite pour la liasion entre les deux salles, ou pas necessaire
<ali2> ok
<bmoez> bonsoir a tous, je suis un éléve en lycée de garcon de sfax et je mettre mon option un projet de prsentation d'ubuntu comme le remplacant de windows xp, pourrez vous m'aider? :D
<bmoez> remarque : je ne suis pas bon en français ;)
<bmoez> bonsoir a tous, je suis un éléve en lycée de garcon de sfax et je mettre mon option un projet de prsentation d'ubuntu comme le remplacant de windows xp, pourrez vous m'aider? :D
<wissem> bonsoir
<wissem> en quoi vous aider exactement?
<bmoez> je veut les meilleurs équvalences du tous les programmes les plus utilisés en windows, aussi je veux reécrire touts les leçons qui sont en relation avec des programmes de win de les primaires années jusqu'à le bac pour etre adapté aux meilleurs programmes en linux
<ali> marba b lyce garson, ech hal sfax
<ali> famma les presentation illi sraou fi enis
<ali> fihom les alternatif
<ali> il existe sur le site d'ubuntu team
<ali> c'etai en 2008
<bmoez> merci, mais je ne sait pas l'adresse du site:)
<ali> sur le message de bienvenu sur le chanel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<ali> ech ni la7wel fi sfax(i miss it)
<bmoez> cv
<bmoez> Ok, je verra ce site, J'ai un autre question; il est sur que ubuntu (+ lubuntu + xubuntu..) fonctionnerent bien sur tts les anciennes pc (256 Mo de RAM) ? car j'ai quelque fois des problems (de vitesse surtout)  avec linuxmint 12 x64 sur mon pc de (512Mo Ram,intel pentium 3.2Ghz 64bits)
<ali> pour ubuntu oui
<ali> deja on est encours de conduire un projet pilote
<ali> pour des ancienne pc
<ali> avec ubuntu pour les lycee
<ali> et ca marche tres bien
<bmoez> j'ai utilisé ubuntu 11.04
<ali> oui, ca marche
<ali> mais si tu veux un systeme vraiment tres leger
<ali> voir toutoulix, papylunix
<ali> il marche meme sur 32 m de ram et P1
<bmoez> j'ai aussi papylinux (et  ubuntu 11.10 avec les meme problemes)  ,mais pour papylinux, c'est un mauvais solution pour les debutants
<bmoez> quand on presente ubuntu comme le os officiel
<bmoez> il faudrat des distributions d'ubuntu (xubuntu; lubuntu;kubuntu;edubuntu) pour faciliter la translation au linux non des distributions un peu plus déferentes
<ali> pour une presentation c'est ubuntu
<ali> mais a utulisation perso tres limite j'utilise pupylinux depuis 4 ans sur un pc de 256 de ram et pas de hd, mais pas assez de fonctionalite,
<bmoez> oui, mais il faut présenter tous les autres cas
<ali> oui
<ali> pour presentation ubuntu c'est la meilleur solution
<ali> surtout edubuntu pour les lycee
<bmoez> je suis en train de penser a ca
<ali> t'a plein de solution educatif desu
<ali> nizarus: bonsoir
<ali> nizarus:  t'a les presentation d'enis 2008 sur les alternatif de win sur ubuntu
<ali> (09:58:05 PM) bmoez: je veut les meilleurs équvalences du tous les programmes les plus utilisés en windows, aussi je veux reécrire touts les leçons qui sont en relation avec des programmes de win de les primaires années jusqu'à le bac pour etre adapté aux meilleurs programmes en linux
<nizarus> ahla ali
<bmoez> salut nizarus :)
<nizarus> nous avons établis une liste des équivalants mais de la à les qualifier des meilleurs...
<nizarus> ça reste subjectif
<ali> (09:28:24 PM) bmoez: bonsoir a tous, je suis un éléve en lycée de garcon et je mettre mon option un projet de prsentation d'ubuntu comme le remplacant de windows xp, pourrez vous m'aider?
<bmoez> je veux surtout les equivalents des programmes d'education (maths, phys, tech...)
<nizarus> voici le lien https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventENIS9.01
<nizarus> bmoez, il y a beaucoup de sites qui listes les logiciels windows et leurs  équivalents sous ubuntu
<nizarus> il suffit de tester et de choisir celui qui te semble le meilleur
<bmoez> mais je n'est pas trouver tous, par exemple programmes de simulisation des circuits électriques comme Proteus (ISIS) qui est utilisé en lycee en électrique
<nizarus> effectivement il est possible de ne pas trouver des alternatives pour quelques outils
<bmoez> est ce que wine est une bonne solution pour ces types de programmes?  ca sera une point noire pour la representation
<nizarus> oui à la limite :/
<nizarus> wine permettra de faire tourner ces programmes en absence d'une alternative crédible
<bmoez> bonne nuit :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-01
<Soprano> elacheche_anis Salam
<elacheche_anis> salam Soprano
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<ALAYA> ali2: ping
<ali2> pong
<ALAYA> pour le cablage du hackerspace
<ali2> aywah
<ALAYA> je vais prendre 15m de esprit
<ALAYA> ça vous va ?
<ali2> oui, merci
<ALAYA> ok, incha ALLAH demain njibhom avec moi
<ali2> merci, baraka allahou fik
<ALAYA> ali: ping
<ali> pong ALAYA
<ALAYA> c bon
<ALAYA> j'ai 20m de cable avec moi
<ALAYA> + le pince
<ali> genial
<ali> merci beaucoup
<ALAYA> si on a le temps on passera demain au hackersapce
<ali> ok, mar7ba
<ALAYA> c quoi le doc que tu a envoyé ?
<ali> wa9tech
<ali> famma barcha
<ali> en principe le dernier c'est celui du tour de la tunisie
<ALAYA> oui celui là
<ALAYA> wa9tech: ya ali demain matin nous allons ensemble à lycée Omrane
<ALAYA> tu a oublié ?
<ali> nn, je parle du doc wa9tech wsillik
<ali> mansaytrech lycee
<ALAYA> ah ok
<ALAYA> ali: j'ai aussi un chignole avec moi dans la voiture :)
<ALAYA> si possible essaye d'acheté un switch (à 6 ports) c'est le moins cher
<ALAYA> comme ça demain on fera une installation complète & une fois pour toute
<ALAYA> si non prendre une prise murale
 * ALAYA away
<ali> ?
<ali> ok, je vai acheter un switch louim, inchallah
<elacheche_anis> Salam ALAYA :)
<elacheche_anis> je t'ai envoyé un mail qui contient un message de notre ami de u-eg ashams
<ashams> hi elacheche_anis sorry I can't understand french :(
<ashams> Oh I think I got it, and read the reply on fb
<ashams> Many Thanks :-)
<elacheche_anis> Yep that's it :)
<elacheche_anis> ping ALAYA
<elacheche_anis> t'es là ALAYA
<ali> pong
<elacheche_anis> pong ali :)
<elacheche_anis> ça va!
<ali> ca va et toi?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :D
 * elacheche_anis Always dé5il fi 7it.. as usual XD
<ali> xd
<elacheche_anis> ALAYA, check your inbox please :) ;)
<nizarus> il y a du monde ce soir :)
<ali> oui
<ali> :p
<elacheche_anis> 13 membres connecter XD coool :)
<Maresca_> hhhh
<elacheche_anis> :)
<ali> 12 et un mondass
<elacheche_anis> loool.. non t'es pas mondass.. :p Debian est la maman de Ubuntu ;)
<ali> :d
<bemawi> elacheche_anis: mouais, sauf que ça risque de finir incestueux :p
<bemawi> vu que si *buntu prend des choses à debian
<bemawi> en retour, certaines choses sont dev plus vite et revienne dans debian
<elacheche_anis> xD
 * bemawi est à 3/4 sur debian
<bemawi> kubuntu ne represente que 1/4 :o
<elacheche_anis> je sais que t'es aussi un utilisateur de Debian, n'est ce pas bemawi
<bemawi> facile, je viens de dire que j'avais 3 "debiannes" et un kubuntu, comme j'ai quatre appareil
<elacheche_anis> XD J'ai passé une nuit blanche et je viens de commencer la 2éme.. alors c'est normal que j'ai pas compris ce que t'as dis XD
<bemawi> (baille)
<bemawi> moi, je commence la mienne de nuit
<bemawi> elle va etre longue, froide et bailliante
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Artwork?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=precise_pangolin_by_elacheche_bedis.jpg
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-02
<ounis> salem ALAYA bemawi EgyParadox elacheche_anis k3nz0 sarhan et les nots
<ounis> bots*
<k3nz0> o/
<ounis> labes k3nz0
<sarhan> ounis, pas la peine de pinger tout le monde
<ounis> :)
<ounis> ok 3arfi
<sarhan> et salut
<ounis> salem ali  or ali1
<ali1> salem ounis
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-03
<DelphiWorld> salut ;)
<DelphiWorld> sarhan!
<DelphiWorld> salut elacheche_anis )=
<ali> salut
<sarhan> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> salut ali
<Maresca_> salemo alaykom
<Maresca_> ping ali
<ali> pong
<ali> wa3alaikom salem
<Maresca_> najém nji 2m1
<ali> bien sur mar7ba
<Maresca_> wa9teh nal9ak ghadi
<Maresca_> c moi karim :p
<ali> min taw
<ali> mar7ba
<ali> ena fi hs
<Maresca_> hahahah
<ali> mouch mrawa7 laila
<Maresca_> GOOD
<Maresca_> famechii Pc libre ghadii
<Maresca_> ping ali
<ali> famma wa7da li streaming :d
<ali> tijim tista3milha
<Maresca_> thx :)
<ali> welcome
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-04
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<ALAYA> ali: ping
<ali> pong
<ali> wa3alaikom salem
<ALAYA> 5thit switch ?
<ali> nn, dabart switch, yji liouim inchallah
<ALAYA> excellent
<ALAYA> je ne sais pas si je peux venir lyoum ou demain (10% de chance)
<ALAYA> maos en tt cas le chignole reste ds le male de voiture
<ali> merci
<ali> baraka allahou fik
<ALAYA> de rien ya ali, c'est Notre hackerspace
<ALAYA> t9olli merci 5ater 7aja fi (dari)
<ali> ::-[
<ali> mahou kol we7id ya3mil haja nichkrouh 3aliha,
<ALAYA> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_5dgOJD6ExGrDpZpLUfdrwlsaYNB-jzKKhw3eyK723A/edit?pli=1
<ALAYA> c'est quoi le but de ce doc ali
<ali> la pesentation du tour de mars, et l'ete
<ALAYA> je trouve qu'il est mal organisé
<ALAYA> tu veux qu'on le traite un peu ?
<ali> oui, mazel draft
<ali> tt contribution est la bienvenu
<ALAYA> bahi, je commence à le lire un peu, et à chaque fois qu'il me manque un lien ou info hack 7thaya
<ali> ok
<ALAYA> ali: question c'est toi qui a créer le doc ?
<ali> oui
<ali> mais j'ai copier coller pas mal de paragrape
<ALAYA> pour le text qui Description: tu l'a copier ou tu l'a ecri toi même
<ali> copie
<ALAYA> source ?
<ali> le rapport qu'on a recu du banque mondial
<ali> tu le trouve sur le wiki du hs
<ALAYA> autre chose: Firas m'a montré un dossier sponsoring
<ALAYA> tu peut partager avec moi le doc (en lecture stp)
<ali> le dossier de firs ma3andich :'( ena ltaw mapartegehimli!
<ali> voici le doc original du bm
<ali> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LBm5zQKhMnDu-0hAxx_6dPCGGX25aoWzOXmfA8kTiOs/edit?hl=en_US
<ali> http://hackerspace.tn/index.php/Reunion_du_26-01-2012
<ali> la runion avec bm
<ALAYA> ali: pour le doc tour: tu me permet de faire des changements (radicales) ?
<ali> bien sure
<ali> ena zero en redaction
<ali> je l'ai partager  pour le reecrire, modifier et le mettre en version stable;
<ali> il est encore en testing
<ali> je re dans 30 min
<ali> re
<DelphiWorld> Bon soir
<DelphiWorld> salut sarhan et nizarus :)
<Maresca_> salut
<Maresca_> tous
<Maresca_> beléhii 3andi un petit probléme
<Maresca_> chkon ynajem  y3aweni
<ali> tra het
<Maresca_> instalit ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Maresca_> ba7thekom w ki rawa7t
<Maresca_> el icon mta3 el connection fil panel el fo9anyia tna7at
<sarhan> Maresca_,  el console ou ekteb nm-connection-editor
<fakher> bonsoir
#ubuntu-tn 2012-02-05
<geekette86> slt
<Goldenscorp> slut
<utn-tester> trollollolllll
<utn-tester> kick me if you dare
<ali1> ustream.tv/channel/nawaat-hackerspace
<mezen> bonjour
<sarhan> hello mezen
<mezen> salut sarhan
<mezen> comment va la team ?
<sarhan> elle va bien
<maresca_> ping elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-28
<teolemon> salut
<teolemon> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, le manuel Premiers Pas avec Ubuntu vient d'être publié en français pour Ubuntu 12.04 et 12.10: http://traduire.ubuntu-fr.org/node/13
<med> slm
<cbj> Salem @ * \-)
<cbj> ping Neo31
<nizarus> salam med
<nizarus> cbj, le salon est muet là :/
<cbj> Qui veut s occuper de http://ubuntu.tn
<cbj> Bon si y a des contribs pour vous occuper de ubuntu.tn Neo31 tu as les accès si non n'hesitez pas à en demander ;)
<cbj> Oussemos r3zguino wissem, librement votre \-)
<cbj> afk
<r3zguin0> ok cbj :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-01
<mezen> salut
#ubuntu-tn 2013-02-02
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<cbj> bonjour @ * \-)
<cbj> qui s occupe de ubuntu.tn ?
<elacheche_anis> bonjour cbj.. Je comprend pas la question :/
<cbj> elacheche_anis on a ubuntu.tn sur nos serveurs mais personne ne s'en occupe
<elacheche_anis> cbj, tu parle de quel serveur?
<cbj> Neo31 devait s'en occuper mais il ne devrait pas être le seul
<cbj> http://www.opentunisia.org/Projets
<cbj> j en ai parlé à nizarus aussi
<cbj> on attend des retours de Neo31
<cbj> quand vous voulez \-)
<elacheche_anis> cbj, merci pour le rappel :) Je vais coordonner avec Neo31 :)
<cbj> :)
<cbj> l essentiel C que chaque promo passe le relais à la suivante \-)
<cbj> bon courage ubuntu.tn ;)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-28
<elacheche> GM @all ubuntoros :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-30
<Chikore> Ping elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-01
<Na3iL> Hey everyone :)
<elacheche> Hey! → https://soundcloud.com/elacheche/nizar-kerkeni-talk-about-clibre-at-radio-culture-tunisia
<Na3iL> Yep :D I was already searching for this link elacheche :D
<Na3iL> Thank you :)
<elacheche> Hahahha :)
<crack3r> gg nizarus :)
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> wp
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, WordPress? o_O
<nizarus> ahla crack3r
<SalahMessaoud> gg = good game, wp = well played :p
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, dota 2 player :p
<elacheche> Ahh! I know gg :p not wp :p
<Na3iL> Welcome pack xD
<SalahMessaoud> glhf good luck, have fun
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<SalahMessaoud> Na3iL, lol
<elacheche> :D
<nizarus> le club isimux à monastir cherche un formateur pour ce samedi :/
<elacheche_anis> o_O Where? Why? How? x(
<nizarus> dernière minute comme d'hab
<elacheche_anis> Ils cherchent ou déjà? Et ils cherchent quoi exactement? → Just curious about that..
<nizarus> j'ai demandé ces détails par mail, j'attends la réponse
<elacheche_anis> wine ylawjou déjà houma? failbook comme dab?
<nizarus> j'ai eu un message failbook et j'ai demandé de me contacter par mail
<elacheche_anis> #facepalm
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-02
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<elacheche_anis> krouis_: around?
<elacheche_anis> Hey @ *
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-04
<Fanen> Bonjour
<elacheche> Bonjour Fanen ! ça longtemps mé3maltich talla :)
<elacheche> ça fait*
<Fanen> Bonjour, elacheche , oui ça fait longtemps , :( mais je suis toujours ubuntu :)
<Fanen> bein actuellement en debian :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-02-07
<Dro> hi
<Na3iL> hey Dro
<Dro> ahla bel Na3iL
<Na3iL> labés 3lik :D
<Dro> hmd labes et toi
<Na3iL> 7amdoullah ty
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-30
<elacheche> Morning!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://twitter.com/eon01/status/825753927773782016
<nzoueidi> Interesting a tunisian one?
<elacheche> Yeah! Eon01.. A FOSS guy too, was involved in #opentunisia
<elacheche> once
<elacheche> Have very cool and interesting blog posts..
<nzoueidi> Why I don't know him :(
<elacheche> I don't know x)
<nzoueidi> haha :D
<elacheche> He coded a docker monitoring plugin for Monit x)
<nzoueidi> Awesome, I am checking his github account, he seems a good skilled guy
<praisethemoon> Good day.
<elacheche> Mornign praisethemoon :) that tweet can be interesting for you as well ;)
<nzoueidi> praisethemoon: \o/
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> y no ssl on website? :O
<elacheche> devopslinks?
<elacheche> It's a static one.. Good idea x) Fire an issue on Github, or I'll do it :p ;)
<nzoueidi> a Let's encrypt one would be cool :D
<elacheche> Yeah! You fire an issue or I'll do later :p I already asked for a PR and it was merged yesterday.. eon01 is very reactive
<praisethemoon> well, you fire it
<praisethemoon> i hate to set things on fire xD
<pavlushka> u-la-la: entertain praisethemoon
 * u-la-la pours coffee on praisethemoon and runs for his life
<praisethemoon> ahahahahahahaha xDDD
<praisethemoon> the big pavlushka strikes again XD
<praisethemoon> u-la-la, entertain pavlushka
 * u-la-la pours coffee on pavlushka and runs for his life
<pavlushka> How are you praisethemoon ?
<praisethemoon> I'm good my friend, how are you?
<pavlushka> I am good with a bit sour throat :)
<elacheche> LooL x) https://twitter.com/dgfip_officiel/status/826011788785356800
<elacheche> Read the story from the 1st tweet of videolan x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, what is all that about?
<nzoueidi> elacheche: DGFIP is one of our clients, they have good sysadmins btw :D
<elacheche> :D
 * elacheche just used slack IRC GW for the 1st time.. and like it :)
<elacheche> #facepalm https://redd.it/5r0z6l
<Dro> slm
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-31
<nzoueidi> Hello utn
<elacheche> hey!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: https://github.com/awesomeWM/awesome/issues/1395
<nzoueidi> Awesomeness overloaded \o/ :D
<elacheche> Someone is using it on a tablet! x
<elacheche> x)
<nzoueidi> I saw that! xD hahahaha
<nzoueidi> That's very geeky x)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-01
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Pray for our Gitlab fellows → https://twitter.com/gitlabstatus/status/826591961444384768
<elacheche> Hello folks
<elacheche> https://engineering.riotgames.com/news/running-online-services-riot-part-iii
<nzoueidi> elacheche: I like it, many others would not share something like that
<nzoueidi> a high level of transparency
<elacheche> It's a high level outage as well.. :.
<elacheche> :/
<nzoueidi> Yep :(
<nzoueidi> elacheche: do you have any suggested themes for awesome!
<elacheche> Not really, didn't customize my awesome for years.. Maybe I'll do again once I configure my gentoo again and install v4
<nzoueidi> Alright, good luck then
<elacheche> https://about.gitlab.com/2017/02/01/gitlab-dot-com-database-incident/
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Gitlab team use Grafana x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, thanks for sharing that
<praisethemoon> it's good to learn from other's experiences
<praisethemoon> why doesn't this kind of things happen to Github
<praisethemoon> or any other service
<praisethemoon> twitter?!
<elacheche> Some services are more transparent than others.. Google/Github/Twitter/FB/Youtube and other, all had some kind of outage, but they not always communicatee about it..
<elacheche> But, the gitlab one, is a very very serious outage..
<praisethemoon> 6 hours of data is a lot of loss
<praisethemoon> :(
<elacheche> yep..
<elacheche> Troubleshooting production env is always tricky, and dangerous (ask me about that)
<Dro> hi
<elacheche> Hey
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche :)
<pavlushka> elacheche: today I setup ubuntu-mate 16.04 to an android developer's machine, \o/
<pavlushka> elacheche: he was using windows before
<pavlushka> elacheche: So I setup his whole work env in ubuntu with bonus
<pavlushka> took almost whole day
<pavlushka> re-arranged disk with gpt
<pavlushka> *the disk
<pavlushka> elacheche: know anything about Kilos?
<elacheche> Nice job pavlushka, no news about kilos :/
<pavlushka> elacheche: You know that he is in hospital, right?
<elacheche> Now I do
<Dro> Kilos mta3 el ubuntu-africa??
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-02
<praisethemoon> Mornin' team
<elacheche> Hey!
<pavlushka> afternoon Team :)
<pavlushka> and praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hello o/
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: it is going runny
<praisethemoon> oh well you gotta follow the flow bo
<praisethemoon> bro *
<nzoueidi> \o/
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: \o/ \o/ \o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: it follows my nose
<nzoueidi> how are pavlushka
<nzoueidi> :D
<pavlushka> u-la-la: entertain nzoueidi
 * u-la-la pours coffee on nzoueidi and runs for his life
<nzoueidi> hahahaha :D
<nzoueidi> That's sweet
<praisethemoon> no nzoueidi, that's cruel
<nzoueidi> I like it xD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon_: that was cold coffee :p
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-03
<nzoueidi> \o/
<praisethemoon_> \ô/
<u-la-la> \o/
<nzoueidi> How are you praisethemoon_ and pavlushka :D
<pavlushka> me and u-la-la are great, thanks nzoueidi :)
<praisethemoon_> i'm good ^^
<praisethemoon_> omg u-la-la learned how to praisethemoon
<nzoueidi> :D
#ubuntu-tn 2017-02-05
<nzoueidi> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-30
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<rhabbachi> Hi nzoueidi o/
<nzoueidi> \o rhabbachi how are you?
<rhabbachi> I'm great thanks! nzoueidi iYou?
<nzoueidi> Fine too thanks :D
<rhabbachi> nzoueidi: the ssl certificate expired I belive for your blog https://nzoueidi.com/
<u-la-la> [ Naeil ZOUEIDI ] - https://nzoueidi.com
<rhabbachi> I really enjoyed your Tmux article
<rhabbachi> What are you up to?
<nzoueidi> I didn't set an SSL certificate. This site is handled by Github pages.. IIRC I can't set up an SSL with Github pages
<rhabbachi> Ah I see, yes you can't have SSL with Github pages with custom domains.
<nzoueidi> Yep :/
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-31
<Chikore__> nzoueidi, Hi
<nzoueidi> o/ Chikore__
<nzoueidi> and everyone
<nzoueidi> How are you mate? :D
<Chikore__> Fine just want to ask sum questions
<Chikore__> I actually working on a Linux QT5/C++ App and I hope to make it for win32 arch is that a way to do that? libs?
<nzoueidi> Yeah sure :D
<nzoueidi> One second, I bring my mag of coffee x)
 * Chikore__ bring his coffee too
<Chikore__> nzoueidi, Simply I have to use a toolchain xD
<Chikore__> nzoueidi, so?
<nzoueidi> Oups :/
<nzoueidi> Sorry, I grab my mag of coffee and forget about our discussion x)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-03
<davlefouAMD> Bonsoir,
<elacheche> Bonsoir!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-02-04
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-28
<dro> Hello
<dro> anyone alive?
<Chikore> dro, !!
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-29
<dro> Hello
